
Form builder with lead generation and workflow automation - porthas
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mightyforms
======
porthas
Hi everyone! Thanks for all the feedback we've gotten through here. Today we
finally launched MightyForms as an MVP and I hope you like it. :)

